# Non-Drinking Club/Greene County



## jfrazier2010 (May 4, 2018)

We are a family friendly club with a middle Georgia lease at the Oglethorpe/Greene county line. Approximately 500 total acres - hardwood bottoms along creek which runs length and width of property as well as planted pines which have been thinned. Looking for one, possibly two, members to replace a recent departure.

Electricity and camp area included. Dues are $650.00 for year round use. Logging roads run the length of the property and provide easy access with 4 wheel drive or ATV (2 wheel drive access is dependent upon weather conditions).

Alcohol is NOT permitted. Guests are allowed infrequently. We harvest according to current Georgia regulations and do not practice QDM.

Please email frazier.j2010@gmail.com, text, call (leave message if not available), post reply or send private message for additional information or to view the property.

Jonathan
770-480-7344


----------



## Warrenco (May 4, 2018)

Send text


----------



## akmadman (Jun 1, 2018)

I am interested if there is still an opening.  Please call or text me at 706-714-4824, or email peasleyjim@yahoo.com


----------



## Bodyman07 (Jun 14, 2018)

Any openings left if not delete please.


----------



## BullBoy1960 (Feb 2, 2019)

Any openings for 2019-2020 ? William 678-326-7261


----------



## Haydenscott (Feb 4, 2019)

jfrazier2010 said:


> We are a family friendly club with a middle Georgia lease at the Oglethorpe/Greene county line. Approximately 500 total acres - hardwood bottoms along creek which runs length and width of property as well as planted pines which have been thinned. Looking for one, possibly two, members to replace a recent departure.
> 
> Electricity and camp area included. Dues are $650.00 for year round use. Logging roads run the length of the property and provide easy access with 4 wheel drive or ATV (2 wheel drive access is dependent upon weather conditions).
> 
> ...


Any hogs?


----------



## Smack308 (Feb 6, 2019)

Email sent


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2019)

The OP has not been on here sence Oct. 2018.
I’m locking it.
To the OP. PM me when u want it opened.
Kmckinnie


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 23, 2019)

Email sent


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Apr 23, 2019)

We recently had a member drop out, so we have an opening. Information in OP remains accurate. Call, email or text with questions.

We are a family friendly club with a middle Georgia lease at the Oglethorpe/Greene county line. Approximately 500 total acres - hardwood bottoms along creek which runs length and width of property as well as planted pines which have been thinned. Looking for one, possibly two, members to replace a recent departure.

Electricity and camp area included. Dues are $650.00 for year round use. Logging roads run the length of the property and provide easy access with 4 wheel drive or ATV (2 wheel drive access is dependent upon weather conditions).

Alcohol is NOT permitted. Guests are allowed infrequently. We harvest according to current Georgia regulations and do not practice QDM.

Please email frazier.j2010@gmail.com, text, call (leave message if not available), post reply or send private message for additional information or to view the property.

Jonathan
770-480-7344


----------



## redman361 (Apr 24, 2019)

do yall have any opening for the 2019/2020 season and are any hogs on property please let me know thanks


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Apr 29, 2019)

redman361 said:


> do yall have any opening for the 2019/2020 season and are any hogs on property please let me know thanks



We do have an opening and we have been getting pics of some hogs. They do seem to come and go, though.


----------



## Wbowman (May 21, 2019)

jfrazier2010 said:


> We are a family friendly club with a middle Georgia lease at the Oglethorpe/Greene county line. Approximately 500 total acres - hardwood bottoms along creek which runs length and width of property as well as planted pines which have been thinned. Looking for one, possibly two, members to replace a recent departure.
> 
> Electricity and camp area included. Dues are $650.00 for year round use. Logging roads run the length of the property and provide easy access with 4 wheel drive or ATV (2 wheel drive access is dependent upon weather conditions).
> 
> ...



Do you still need members


----------



## jfrazier2010 (Jun 12, 2019)

Just found out that two members have decided not to return for personal reasons. As such we have a couple of last minute openings that we are looking to fill. 

Contact me if interested in viewing or discussing the property.

Please email frazier.j2010@gmail.com, text, call (leave message if not available), post reply or send private message for additional information or to view the property.

Jonathan
770-480-7344


----------



## Chestnut (Jun 29, 2019)

jfrazier2010 said:


> Just found out that two members have decided not to return for personal reasons. As such we have a couple of last minute openings that we are looking to fill.
> 
> Contact me if interested in viewing or discussing the property.
> 
> ...



Please email frazier.j2010@gmail.com, text, call (leave message if not available), post reply or send private message for additional information or to view the property.

Jonathan
770-480-7344


----------



## Chestnut (Jun 29, 2019)

do you guys have a pin - in system or private areas or spot
thanks for info   steve   ttt


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 12, 2019)

TTT 
 CHESTNUT


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 9, 2019)

I sent an email message a week ago and have not received a reply.
I'd venture a guess this club is FULL.


----------



## jasondub01 (Oct 13, 2019)

Is this opening still available? If so id be interested. I do not drink and mostly hunt alone. My name is Jason. My # is 770-870-0967. You can reach me anytime day or night. Thank you.


----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello fellow hunters..
        I'm looking for a place to hunt safely and not have to worry about the drugs and alcohol  but if you're looking for a member that can follow the rules of the club and not cry about where to hunt or cry about another hunter hunting in a place you wanted to hunt. Then please let me know


----------



## Doug b (Nov 3, 2019)

Doug b said:


> Hello fellow hunters..
> I'm looking for a place to hunt safely and not have to worry about the drugs and alcohol  but if you're looking for a member that can follow the rules of the club and not cry about where to hunt or cry about another hunter hunting in a place you wanted to hunt. Then please let me know


----------



## Robert Powell (Dec 2, 2019)

jfrazier2010 said:


> We are a family friendly club with a middle Georgia lease at the Oglethorpe/Greene county line. Approximately 500 total acres - hardwood bottoms along creek which runs length and width of property as well as planted pines which have been thinned. Looking for one, possibly two, members to replace a recent departure.
> 
> Electricity and camp area included. Dues are $650.00 for year round use. Logging roads run the length of the property and provide easy access with 4 wheel drive or ATV (2 wheel drive access is dependent upon weather conditions).
> 
> ...


Do y’all have any spots open?
Thanks


----------



## Robert Powell (Dec 2, 2019)

jfrazier2010 said:


> We are a family friendly club with a middle Georgia lease at the Oglethorpe/Greene county line. Approximately 500 total acres - hardwood bottoms along creek which runs length and width of property as well as planted pines which have been thinned. Looking for one, possibly two, members to replace a recent departure.
> 
> Electricity and camp area included. Dues are $650.00 for year round use. Logging roads run the length of the property and provide easy access with 4 wheel drive or ATV (2 wheel drive access is dependent upon weather conditions).
> 
> ...


Do y’all have any spots open?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 2, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> The OP has not been on here sence Oct. 2018.
> I’m locking it.
> To the OP. PM me when u want it opened.
> Kmckinnie


June of this year.


----------

